
Show HN: The Internet Is Fast Again – Reading Mode for Chrome - srpeck
https://github.com/srpeck/readingmode
======
srpeck
idlewords' talk
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10820445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10820445))
motivated me to take this idea out of my backlog and actually implement it.

